# Video Of My Pups



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

They are so cute! I love the barker!


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

The barking sounds sooo cute.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Beautiful!

Thanks for sharing!

SJ


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

They look really, really cute! Red - but Cute!!!! (Sorry, couldn't resist.)


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

They are just adorable! I wish I could get one!


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

adorable!!! Makes us all want another one-or two!!!!


----------



## Rocky (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks for sharing. They are so cute and they look so big already.
Did you find homes for any of them yet?


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I was going to ask the same thing: how's the home search going? Have you figured out a way to find good prospects?

That video is just precious. I just wish I could smell the puppy breath from here.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

So cute. I just loved the ones in the corner trying to cuddle up to get some sleep.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Great video.....but you aren't worried about causing undue emotional stress by making them listen to Wham?


----------



## NewParentsTo9 (Feb 13, 2007)

LOL

My husband had the raido going so they wouldn't be lonely. LOL


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

LOL, my breeder also had the radio going for her pups  And the same kind of heat lamps too.

So don't feel bad! lol

very very cute!! Makes me want another pup lol


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Cuties.... Hope you find them good homes......


----------

